# Rescued divers PCB?



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Anybody have more info?

http://weartv.com/news/features/top-stories/stories/4-divers-rescued-near-panama-city-35588.shtml


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Heres a little more..... not much on it right know...

http://militaryfeed.com/updated-4-divers-rescued-by-coast-guard-off-panama-city/


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Wasnt me! I swear!
They never give me a copter ride


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

WOW, glad that they made it back to land!
Can't wait for the rest of the story.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Billybob+ said:


> Wasnt me! I swear!
> They never give me a copter ride


Hahha! :no: 

Hope you guys do well today...Turns out I probably could have gone. Not much going on today at work (translation: boss is out of town)


----------

